# should the pain in a room match the blinds or be lighter or darker?



## Wayneious (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey there everyone, looking to paint a bedroom and I have a quick question about color choices. 

I want to paint the room and change out the mini-blinds in the room. I would like to actually go with a wood slat blind but with limited funds I found some budget aluminum blinds that I like in a Butterscotch color or Pastel Peach, the window molding will remain white, or course. My question is this; should the walls of the room match the blinds? or should I go a shade darker then the blinds or lighter for better affect? I will be applying some window treatments on the inside of the room to help hide the blinds but I am still going with 1” minis.

I usually go with natural colors in my bedrooms, browns, wood colors and such. 

All the furniture in the room is birch in color. 

What would give it more appeal? 

Match the color of the walls to the mini-blinds? Alternatively, go darker on walls or lighter? 

Best regards.


*Sorry bout the typo in the title...just noticed it...HA...paint being a pain, who'd think huh?!?

*


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

This isn't one of the choices you listed, but I would get white blinds to match the white molding. Then, I would paint the walls whatever color you like.

I think buterscotch (yellow?) blinds might look dingy (discolored) and I haven't seen peach blinds in years. Maybe I'm not picturing what you are meaning...


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe check out faux wood blinds.  Or bamboo blinds.

If you go with faux wood or aluminum, I'd match the blinds to the white window frame and paint a darker color.


----------



## Rose Duffy (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with KlintP, if the blinds are a different color then the molding you will draw attention to them. I think it would be better to go with white blinds and let them blend in with the moldings.


----------

